# New here and confused. Very low tsh? (0.02 uIU/mL)



## rlm87 (Feb 9, 2018)

First, I am 4 1/2 months postpartum. 
I had a check up with my primary care doc 6 weeks ago and had the typical tests like cholesterol and thyroid, etc. 
I got a call from the nurse who said my thyroid number were "a little off" and since I'm breastfeeding they'll check again in 3 months. 
Well to me the numbers look WAY off..? And no one explained what it could possibly even mean.
Some things that may be important, I am constantly either hot and sweating or freezing, my hair is shedding, heart sometimes races, constantly starving, and my temp is always 99-100 in the afternoon but normal in the mornings and evenings. For about five days I've had a minor sore throat and no other symptoms indicating a cold or other illness, so wondering if that could be thyroid related? My daughter was born 9 weeks premature (mentioning this because I heard thyroid can affect pregnancy) . I never even considered a possible thyroid problem before seeing these test results, and had not had a check up in like 10 years before that. 
Can anyone tell me what my numbers in the picture may indicate? Is it no big deal like the nurse made it seem or should I be demanding more testing and explanation? 
Thanks!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yeah...those results indicate you are quite hyper.

I'm clueless when it comes to postpartum issues and not as familiar with hyper issues, so I'm going to defer to others who have more experience. I just wanted to say that your intuition is not wrong.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

You are definitely hyper. You should be referred to an endo who will or should run antibodies to include TPO, thyroglobulin and TSI.

I went hyper post partum. I had Graves' disease which the antibodies can help rule out other causes are thyroiditis.


----------

